# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Μια πολύ απλή αυγοτροφή σε 5  βήματα

## ninos

-Επειδή δεν θέλουμε πολλές επαφές με την κουζίνα
-Επειδή φωνάζει η γυναίκα / μητέρα μας
-Επειδή βαριόμαστε 
-Επειδή είναι εύκολο


*Βήμα 1*
Βράζουμε ένα αυγό μέχρι να σφίξει (Ανάλογα με το μέγεθος, χρειάζεται περίπου 12 με 15 λεπτά). Εαν δεν ξέρουμε, λέμε στην γυναίκα μας ο,τι πεθυμήσαμε να φάμε ένα αυγό. Αρπάζουμε το αυγό και τρώμε εμείς τον κρόκο, αλλά κρατάμε το ασπράδι και τα τσόφλια για τα πουλιά. Στην περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής / πτερόρροιας, δεν τρώμε τίποτα εμείς  και βάζουμε και τον κρόκο στα πουλιά !


*Βήμα 2*
Θρυμματίζουμε στο multi, 4 με 5 κουταλιές της σούπας νυφάδες βρώμης. Η ποσότητα (κουταλιές) εξαρτάται από το μέγεθος του αυγού. 

*
Βήμα 3*
Προσθέτουμε στο multi το αυγό σε κομματάκια και θρυμματίζουμε πάλι. Εάν είναι πολύ λασπωμένη, προσθέτουμε ακόμα λίγη βρώμη. Για την περιόδο της αναπαραγωγής, θέλουμε να κυριαρχεί το αυγό, οπότε την αφήνουμε και ας είναι λίγο λασπωμένη. 



*Βήμα 4*
Προσθέτουμε διάφορα βότανα όπως ρίγανη - ταραξάκο και τα ανακατέβουμε όλα μαζί με ένα κουταλάκι.  Για την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής (εάν έχουμε κέφια), μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε και 1 κοφτή κουταλιά του γλυκού ρυζάλευρο, ενώ για αυτούς που την θέλουνε πιο πατέ, μπορούμε να την αφρατέψουμε με μισό κουταλάκι του γλυκού ελαιόλαδο. 



*Βήμα 5*
Την χωρίζουμε σε σακουλάκια και την διατηρούμε στην κατάψυξη για μήνες και στην ψύξη για 5 μέρες.  






***Καλή Όρεξη**
*

----------


## johnakos32

Την έχω κάνει και εγώ παλαιότερα και την τρώνε αρκετά μόνο ότι χαλάει εύκολα το καλοκαίρι δεν μου αρέσε Και είναι όπως το αυγό σε σύγκριση με την ξηρή που κάνω εγώ. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ όλοι λατρεύουμε τα πέντε απλά βήματα (τεμπέληδες..)
Εγώ τότε την είχα συνοδεύσει με σπόρο βασιλικού και λιναρόσπορο.

----------


## xarhs

αυτη η αυγοτροφη ειναι πολυ σουπερ...!!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

> αυτη η αυγοτροφη ειναι πολυ σουπερ...!!!!!


Χαρη εγκρινεις εσυ αυγοτροφη? χαχαχαχα παιδια αυτην ολη τοτε αφου το λεει ο Χαρης που δεν εχει ξαναδοσει αυγοτροφες!
Την δοκιμασες Χαρη? δεν ειναι πανευκολη και με μεγαλη αποδοχη?

----------


## geo_ilion

νομιζω οτι ειναι μια καλη αυγοτροφη και ευκολη στην παρασκευη της 
σιγουρα δηλαδη αφου δεν θελει και ψησιμο 
ευχαριστουμε στελιο

----------


## mai_tai

Απλη  συνταγη  κ ευκολη -ευχαριστουμε Στελιο!Θα την δοκιμασω σημερα κιολας!

----------


## douriakos

ριγανη και ταραξακο ποσο να βαλουμε?

----------


## mitsman

Νικο με ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου στα 100 γραμμαρια αυγοτροφης εισαι μια χαρα θεωρω!!!

----------


## Pidgey

Στέλιο, βγάζοντας την από την κατάψυξη μπορεί να μείνει στη συντήρηση για 2-3 μέρες ή πρέπει κάθε μέρα να ξεπαγώνουμε νέα μερίδα;

----------


## ninos

Μπορεί, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## BillMat

Η αληθεια ειναι πως σημερα την εκανα για πρωτη φορα, εβαλα μεγαλυτερα δοση βρωμης, 7 κουταλιες γιατι ηταν και μεγαλο το αυγο, και παλι βγηκε λασπωμενη, καμια σχεση με σκονη... Πιστευω ομως να τους αρεσει - να την φανε, ετσι ?

----------


## ninos

Θα την φάνε λογικά. Μην αγχώνεσαι..

----------


## jk21

αν δεν δεις καθολου αποδοχη (που δεν νομιζω εκτος αν ειναι εντελως λασπωμενη ) προσθεσε λιγο επιπλεον βρωμη (που θα εχεις ηδη τριψει ξεχωρα ,πριν την αναμιξεις με την υπαρχουσα σε μουλτι

----------


## douriakos

εκανα αυτην την αυγοτροφη σημερα αλλα απο τα 2 αυγα το 1 μου βγηκε μελατο να πεταξω ολη την αυγοτροφη ή δεν πειραζει?

----------


## jk21

αν δεν σου βγηκε λασπωμενη ... ρισκαρεις λιγο για σαλμονελλα .Ο ανθρωπος τα τρωει μελατα ,αλλα ισως δεν τον πειραζουν γιατι ειναι μικροτερη η ποσοτητα βακτηριων σε σχεση με το βαρος του  ,απο αυτην που ισως θα περνανε τα πουλια ή απλα σε ολα αυτα που τρωει δεν υπαρχει σαλμονελλα .Με αυτη τη λογικη ,ισως και στα πουλια δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ,αλλα εγω δεν μπορω με ησυχη συνειδηση να σου πω δωσε

----------


## Βασιλεία

αυτή κανω κι εγω!ειναι η πιο εύκολη και γρηγορη και ειναι αποδεκτή απο τα καναρινακια μου  :winky:  ευχαριστούμε  :Happy:  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## antonisveria

πολυ καλη αυγοτροφη και παρα πολυ ευκολη......εβαλα 15 κουταλιες σουπας βρωμη τριμμενη,2 αυγα καλα βρασμενα,μεσα σε χλυαρο νερο 1/3 του κλασικου ποτηριου εβαλα 1 κουταλακι μελι που μετα εριξα 3 κουταλιες της σουπας κους κους να φουσκωσει μετα απο 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου ριγανι,ταραξακο,γυρη ανα 100 γραμμαρια αυγοτροφης...τελοςεβαλα το κους κους κα με καλο ανακατεμα εγινε σπεσιαλ εχει πολυ καλη αποδοχη και τωρα λογο αναπαραγωγης θα βαζω 3 αυγα βρασμενα και αναλογως θα προσθετο λιγη βρωμη ωστε να φερω το μιγμα εκει που θελω.....αν κανω καπου υπερβολη διορθωστε με.....

----------


## jk21

για 15 κουταλιες βρωμη ,ειναι λιγο τα 2 αυγα (απο πλευρας θρεπτικης συστασης ) .Παραλληλα αν στο κουσκους δεν διαλυσεις καποια συμπυκνωμενη πρωτεινη ή πολυβιταμινη με αρκετα αμινοξεα ,το μιγμα γινεται ακομα πιο χαμηλο σε πρωτεινη 

με την προσθηκη αυγων που λες ,ισως διορθωσεις το παραπανω ,αλλα το βλεπω να λασπωνει  ....

----------


## antonisveria

με αλλο 1 αυγο θα ειναι καλα σε πρωτεϊνη;δηλαδη στην επομενη να μην βαλω κους κους;

----------


## jk21

ο Στελιος βαζει 1 αυγο στις 4-5 κουταλιες βρωμη ,αρα στις 15 θελει 3  συμφωνα με τη συνταγη 

απο κει και περα θα σου απαντησω πιο συγκεκριμενα αν μου ζυγισεις 1 απο τα αυγα που βαζεις και ποσο ζυγιζουν 5 κουταλιες βρωμης 

για το κουκους τωρα ,να το βαζεις μονο για να προσθεσεις ομοιομορφα μεσω αυτου ,τυχον προσθετα .Αντι να βαλεις 3 βαλε μονο 1 κουταλια κουσκους ,απλα θα βαζεις τυχον προσθετα που αντιστοιχουν σε βαρος του συνολου του μιγματος αυγοτροφης .Αν δεν θες να διαλυσεις κατι ,οχι μην βαζεις 

αν δεν θες να εχεις μονο βρωμη ,μπορεις αντι μερους της ,να βαλεις σιμιγδαλι ή αν εχεις αρκετο κουσκους ,να βαλεις απο αυτο παραπανω ,αλλα αφαιρωντας αντιστοιχη βρωμη .Ομως η βρωμη να ειναι η κυρια αμυλουχα βαση

----------


## Gardelius

Μπράβο Αντώνη για την προσπάθεια και την αγάπη που τους δείχνεις ...

Ήθελα να πω (γενικότερα) ότι λόγω της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου , 

σε μια τέτοια εύκολη συνταγή αν μπορούμε να παραθέτουμε και κάποιες 

φωτογραφίες με την υφή του αποτελέσματος μας.

Πιστεύω θα βοηθήσει πολύ όλα τα μέλη.

----------


## antonisveria

ευχαριστω Δημητρη εχω και πολεντα,σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου....αυριο θα τις κανω καποιες αλλαγες και θα βαλω και φωτο Ηλια........ :Anim 26:

----------


## jk21

απλα να ξερεις οτι η πολεντα ,βοηθα στα μεγιστα στο χρωμα ,αλλα εχει λιγο χαμηλοτερη πρωτεινη

----------


## antonisveria

Το αποτελεσμα μετα απο συμβουλες σας,παντως απ'ο,τι ειδα την τρωνε ευχαριστα....
20 κουταλιες βρωμη στο μουλτι
4 αυγα καλοβρασμενα για τα μαναρια μου στο μουλτι και αυτα 52-56 γραμμαρια το καθε αυγο
2 κουταλιες της σουπας πολεντα(σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου)
2 κουταλιες της σουπας γυρη απο φιλο παραγωγο
4 κουταλακια ριγανη (απο την γλαστρα μου)
4 κουταλακια ταραξακος (απο το χωραφι του γειτονα) το ειχα αποξηρανει

εδω χωρις την πολεντα




και εδω μετα προσθεσα την πολεντα (πηρε χρωματακι καλο)



πως σας φαινεται;

----------


## ninos

Καλοφάγοτη  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα !!! μην τυχον δελεαστεις και την στερησεις απο τα πουλακια για παρτη σου !  :: 

δεν εχω αυτη τη στιγμη νιφαδες να ζυγιζα μονος μου ... αν μου πεις ποσο ζυγιζαν ή ποσο ζυγιζουν 5 κουταλιες ,θα σου πω και περισσοτερα για την πρωτεινη που ρωτουσες 

Αν και σε καναρινια μην ανησυχεις ,αν εχεις να κανεις με αυγοτροφη που εχει αποδοχη ,εστω και να μην ειναι φουλ πρωτεινη

----------


## antonisveria

Δημητρη 12γρ ζυγιζει 1 γεματη κουταλια της σουπας..

----------


## jk21

με την γυρη υπολογισμενη να εχει πρωτεινη 30 με 40 % σου βγαινει χοντρικα γυρω στο 19 με 20 % πρωτεινη 

μια χαρα για καναρινια ! χωρις την γυρη θα ειχες γυρω στο 17 %

----------


## antonisveria

δηλαδη για αναπαραγωγη ειναι καλα η θελει ακομα 1 αυγο;

----------


## jk21

Τα καναρινια μεγαλωνουν  και με ετοιμες των 16 και 17 % πρωτεινη

Μια χαρα ειναι .Αν εχεις νεοσσους στη φωλια ,βαλε και λιγο κροκο παραπανω (το ασπραδι θα στην λασπωσει ) και το ασπραδι δωστο ετσι οπως ειναι να το φανε 

Αλλα και να μην δωσεις ,οκ ειναι

----------


## antonisveria

πολυ ωραια,ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πίτουρο βρώμης μπορώ να βάλω αντί για νιφάδες? 
Και πόση ποσότητα από αυτό το μείγμα πρέπει να τρώνε καθημερινά?

----------


## jk21

Οχι Μαργαριτα .Το πιτουρο το τρωμε εμεις ,για την παροχη στων οργανισμο μας απεμπτων φυτικων ινων και την καλη λειτουργια του εντερου μας .Δεν εχει κατι να προσφερει θρεπτικα στα πουλια 

στο αλλο που ρωτησες ,θα σου απαντησω γενικα για τις αυγοτροφες ,κατα μεσο ορο 

 ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα πουλι ,ειναι η παρεχομενη αυγοτροφη για μια ημερα ,ασχετο αν επιλεξουν να φανε λιγοτερο και περισσοτερους σπορους  .Αν εχεις νεοσσους δινεις σε επαρκεια ,οσο και να ζητησουν στην ημερα και αλλαζεις πιο συχνα 

Αυτο βεβαια αλλαζει με την αποδοχη ανα πουλι και απο το ποσο υδαρη ειναι μια αυγοτροφη (που σημαινει οτι καταλαμβανει περισσοτερο ογκο και συνηθως θελει λιγο περισσοτερο ) 

.Ο Στελιος που ξερω οτι την χρησιμοποιει τακτικοτατα ,θα σε πληροφορησει σιγουρα και ειδικα για τη συγκεκριμενη

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## blackmailer

Την έχω δοκιμάσει κι εγώ σε παραδείσια και είχε αρκετά καλή αποδοχή!!! το ζευγαράκι μου έφαγε σχεδόν 3/4 απο ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού κάθε φορά που την έδινα. 
Εγώ απλά έβαζα 2,5 κουταλιές βρώμη ανα ένα αυγό και προσέθετα ρίγανη, χαμομήλι και φασκόμηλο από το χωριό!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ατύχησα με τη συνταγή παιδιά.
Την πρώτη μέρα που την έβαλα δεν είδα να φάει και πολύ. Θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω.
Μετά θα δοκιμάσω κάτι νέο.

----------


## moutro

Και εγώ αυτή κάνω και την τρώνε σαν τρελά!!!!

----------


## ninos

> Ατύχησα με τη συνταγή παιδιά.
> Την πρώτη μέρα που την έβαλα δεν είδα να φάει και πολύ. Θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω.
> Μετά θα δοκιμάσω κάτι νέο.


ίσως έγινε αρκετά στεγνή γιαυτό δεν σου την έτρωγαν. Γράψε λίγο τις αναλογίες εαν έχεις χρόνο.

----------


## blackmailer

> ίσως έγινε αρκετά στεγνή γιαυτό δεν σου την έτρωγαν. Γράψε λίγο τις αναλογίες εαν έχεις χρόνο.



Η απλα δεν την εχουν συνηθισει ακομα...δεν μπορουν ξαφνηκα να φανε οτι τους δωσουμε απο την πρωτη φορα φανταζομαι...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Θα βάλω και λίγο μελόνερο την επόμενη φορά. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ήταν αρκετά στεγνή.  
Πρώτη φορά έτρωγε ο νεαρός μάλλον τέτοια τροφή. Θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ξανάφτιαξα την τροφή και πρόσθεσα λίγο μελόνερο αυτή τη φορά να γίνει πιο ζουμερή. Πράγματι ο μικρός την τσάκισε.
Ευχαριστώ για την συνταγή. ::

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας.
Φτιαξαμε και εμεις αποψε αυγοτροφη για το ζευγος μας αλλά θα την ξεκινησουμε το πρωι,λογω ωρας βεβαια.
By Στελιος(5 βηματα)....
Ισως δεν ειναι τοσο υγρη,λογω οτι εβαλα 5 κουταλιες σουπας κουακερ.Δεν πειραζει, την άλλη φορα.

----------


## blackmailer

με 5 κουταλιές της σούπας βρώμη νομίζω το ποσοστό της πρωτεΐνης πέφτει πολύ χαμηλά!!! στα θέματα αυτά πιο ειδικός είναι βέβαια ο Δημήτρης (jk21) απο την ομάδα διαχείρισης αλλά έτσι νομίζω εγώ...

----------


## Steliosan

Ναι οντως δεν χρειαζεται τοσο πολυ.Βασικα για μενα παντα δεν θα εβαζα τοση βρωμη.

----------


## jk21

Νεκταριε αυτα ειναι σχετικα ,οταν δεν εχεις σαν στανταρ αν οι κουταλιες ηταν κοφτες ή γεματες ,αν τα αυγα ηταν μικρα ή μεγαλα (αυτο ακομα σημαντικοτερο )

αν μιλαμε επισης για καναρινια που παντα ταιζουν τους νεοσσους ,με ελαχιστες εξαιρεσεις ,το θεμα ειναι απλα να δινεις μια αυγοτροφη με αποδοχη και να μην ανεβαινουν τα λιπαρα της σε βαρος των πρωτεινων ,σε σχετικη τροποποιηση 


εγω εδω βλεπω μια πολυ καλη υφη και για να γινει αυτο ,παει να πει οτι το αυγο ειναι μαλλον επαρκες ,αλλιως θα ηταν στεγνη

αν παντως ειναι στεγνη και με γελαει η φωτο ,βαζει λιγο λιγο επιπλεον αυγο στο μουλτι και την φερνει στην υφη που θελει

----------


## johnakos32

Εμένα πάντως όταν δεν είναι λίγο πάτε δεν την τρώνε!  Έτσι το αφήνουν όλο!  πιστεύω θα ήταν καλή η προσθήκη ενός ασπράδια αυγού που είναι φουλ πρωτεΐνη και καθόλου λίπος!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Εγώ το είπα αυτό βάσει αυτού που βλέπω. Νομίζω ότι είναι τελείως σκόνη το μείγμα εδώ!

----------


## petran

Το αυγο θα ελεγα ηταν μεγαλουτσικο.
Εβαλα και ταραξακο.
Οι κουταλιες της σουπας ηταν τιγκα.
Εβαλα και λιγο ελαιολαδο και ριγανη...

----------


## antonisveria

βαλε λιγο λιγο αυγο και ξαναχτυπα....κεγω ετσι την φτιαχνω και εχει καλη αποδοχη +γυρη αν εχεις

----------


## ninos

Η δική μου γνώμη ειναι πως στην αναπαραγωγή καλό ειναι να ειναι λίγο πατε. Εάν και ειναι λίγο μακρινή η εικόνα, νομίζω πως οι αναλογίες που έβαλες ειναι καλές. Το ιδανικό, όχι ντε και καλά απαραίτητο, θα ήταν να προσθέσεις ακόμα 1/4 ασπράδι αυγού.

Βλέπεις και την αποδοχή των πουλιών και πράττεις αναλόγως

----------


## blackmailer

Πέτρο οι ειδικοί μίλησαν...τι άλλο να πω εγώ;   ::

----------


## Pidgey

Αν θέλουμε να αντικαταστήσουμε τα τσόφλια με σουπιοκόκκαλο τριμμένο, πόση ποσότητα σε κουταλάκι του γλυκού να βάλουμε;

----------


## Steliosan

Νομιζω ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου ειναι καλα.Οχι βουνο ομως,καταλαβες τι εννοω.

----------


## blackmailer

ποιος ο λόγος όμως να αντικαταστήσουμε τα τσόφλια με σουπιοκόκκαλο; και ουσιαστικά να πετάξεις τα τσόφλια...??

----------


## Μπία

Την έφτιαξα κι εγώ αλλά ούτε που την άγγιξαν.Έβαλα ξύσμα πορτοκαλιού και την ρήμαξαν στην κυριολεξία.Να συνεχίσω με το ξύσμα ή είναι επιβλαβές?Λίγο βάζω για άρωμα.

----------


## jk21

Το ξυσμα ειναι μια χαρα

Τα τσοφλια δεν εχουν ιωδιο ,που το σουπιοκοκκαλο εχει 
Τα τσοφλια εχουν παντα κινδυνο σαλμονελλας ακομα και να βραστουν αν δεν ειναι πολυ καλα πλυμμενο το αυγο .Ακομα και τοτε ,παρα το βρασμο εχουν   αναπτυξει ανθεκτικοτητα αρκετα στελεχη της .Δεν ειναι στανταρ οτι θα συμβει ,αλλα ....

----------


## johnakos32

Αν τα πουλιά έχουν 0.1 % να πάθουν σαλμονέλα από το αυγό αυτό θα είναι είτε επειδή δώσαμε το τσόφλι και την μεμβράνη τα οποία όσο περίεργο και αν μας φαίνεται για τον οργανισμό του πουλιού είναι επικίνδυνα 
!

----------


## Silvia1990

Πολύ ωραία συνταγή! Σκέφτομαι να την κάνω για τον Τάκη μου (κοκατιλακι) και έχω δύο ερωτησουλες. Αν χρησιμοποιησω λινελαιο αντί ελαιόλαδο θα υπάρξει θέμα?   Επίσης αυτή η αναλογία είναι οκ η θα πρέπει να την τροποποιησω κάπως? Η τροφή του έχει κάποια πρωτεΐνη λέτε να είναι υψηλή η πρόσληψη μετά?

----------


## stefos

> Πολύ ωραία συνταγή! Σκέφτομαι να την κάνω για τον Τάκη μου (κοκατιλακι) και έχω δύο ερωτησουλες. Αν χρησιμοποιησω λινελαιο αντί ελαιόλαδο θα υπάρξει θέμα?   Επίσης αυτή η αναλογία είναι οκ η θα πρέπει να την τροποποιησω κάπως? Η τροφή του έχει κάποια πρωτεΐνη λέτε να είναι υψηλή η πρόσληψη μετά?


Δεν νομιζω να εχεις κάποιο θέμα .....

----------


## jk21

το λινελαιο ειναι φουλ στα ω3 .Μπορεις να βαλεις αλλα μονο την ωρα που την παρεχεις ,γιατι τα ω3 με την εκθεση στο φως ,συντομα οξειδωνονται και χανουν την αξια τους .Δεν ξερω επισης αν δινοντας σκετο λινελαιο ,τα δυσαρεστησεις στη γευση ,γιατι ειναι σχετικα πικρουτσικο .θα σου ελεγα λιγο απο ελαιολαδο και λινελαιο 

* δεν ενδιαφερει τη συγκεκριμενη αψητη αυγοτροφη ,αλλα το λινελαιο δεν κανει για ψησιμο .απο κατι φουλ υγιεινο ,η υψηλη θερμοκρασια το κανει τρανς λιπαρο οξυ (ανθυγιεινο )

----------


## Silvia1990

> το λινελαιο ειναι φουλ στα ω3 .Μπορεις να βαλεις αλλα μονο την ωρα που την παρεχεις ,γιατι τα ω3 με την εκθεση στο φως ,συντομα οξειδωνονται και χανουν την αξια τους .Δεν ξερω επισης αν δινοντας σκετο λινελαιο ,τα δυσαρεστησεις στη γευση ,γιατι ειναι σχετικα πικρουτσικο .θα σου ελεγα λιγο απο ελαιολαδο και λινελαιο 
> 
> * δεν ενδιαφερει τη συγκεκριμενη αψητη αυγοτροφη ,αλλα το λινελαιο δεν κανει για ψησιμο .απο κατι φουλ υγιεινο ,η υψηλη θερμοκρασια το κανει τρανς λιπαρο οξυ (ανθυγιεινο )


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη. Μάλιστα κιόλας σε άλλο thread νομίζω το είχα απορία γιατί στο μπουκάλι έγραφε μόνο κρύα χρήση. Άλλες πηγές ω3 που μπορώ να προσθέσω ποιες είναι? Επίσης έλεγα να βάλω και λίγο θυμάρι, μια πρέζα περίπου. Σε πόση ποσότητα και συχνότητα να την προσφέρω?  Ο Τάκης μου φαίνεται πως δεν έχει τελειώσει με πτερορροια γιατί πάλι μου ρίχνει φτερακια και βλέπω πολύ καρφάκι σε λαιμό και κεφάλι.

----------


## jk21

Στη διατροφη του ή στην αυγοτροφη ειδικα; 

στη διατροφη την γλυστριδα οταν εμφανιστει το καλοκαιρι  ,αλλα και να δοκιμασεις αν δεχεται σαν σπορο στο μιγμα του (παρε λιγο και βαλε εξτρα ) την περιλλα ειτε καφε ειτε λευκη 

στην αυγοτροφη μπορεις να τριβεις λιγο καρυδι ,αλλα μονο την ποσοτητα μιας ημερας 

αν  δεν τρωει την περιλλα ,δοκιμασε κανναβουρι ή καμελινα σε μικρες ποσοτητες προσθηκης .Δεν ειναι γνωστοι σποροι στα μιγματα των κοκατιλ (εκτος απο το κανναβουρι που ειναι ) και ισως δεν ειναι αρχικα αποδεκτοι 

αυγοτροφη οσο εχει πτερορια να δινεις καθε μερα 

τον υπολοιπο χρονο και για την συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη θα ηταν καλυτερα να ειχαμε πρωτα τη γνωμη του δημιουργου της !

----------


## Silvia1990

> Στη διατροφη του ή στην αυγοτροφη ειδικα; 
> 
> στη διατροφη την γλυστριδα οταν εμφανιστει το καλοκαιρι  ,αλλα και να δοκιμασεις αν δεχεται σαν σπορο στο μιγμα του (παρε λιγο και βαλε εξτρα ) την περιλλα ειτε καφε ειτε λευκη 
> 
> στην αυγοτροφη μπορεις να τριβεις λιγο καρυδι ,αλλα μονο την ποσοτητα μιας ημερας 
> 
> αν  δεν τρωει την περιλλα ,δοκιμασε κανναβουρι ή καμελινα σε μικρες ποσοτητες προσθηκης .Δεν ειναι γνωστοι σποροι στα μιγματα των κοκατιλ (εκτος απο το κανναβουρι που ειναι ) και ισως δεν ειναι αρχικα αποδεκτοι 
> 
> αυγοτροφη οσο εχει πτερορια να δινεις καθε μερα 
> ...


Έλεγα στην αυγοτροφή γιατί το μουτσουνι μου δεν πλησιάζει ούτε στα 2 μέτρα λαχανικό!

----------


## jk21

Περιλλα ,καμελινα ,κανναβουρι ειναι σποροι και μπορεις να τους δωσεις ετσι μονους τους 

Γλυστριδα αν θες μεχρι να την μαθουν ,μπορεις να τριβεις λιγο στην συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη .Απλα θα βαζεις λιγοτερο λαδι να μην σου λασπωσει 

αν φαει αυγοτροφη με γλυστριδα ,να ξερεις θα σου φαει συντομα ,με την αισθηση της οσμης και σκετη γλυστριδα

----------


## blackmailer

:Sign0006:  εμένα η Sunny (parrotlet) μόλις δει στην τροφή της σποράκι που ξεφεύγει απο κλασσικό κιτρινωπό χρώμα που έχει το μιλλετ και ο καναρινόσπορος (κεχρί) κάνει επίθεση!!! και γενικά απο ότι ακούω το κανναβούρι γίνεται αμέσως αποδεκτό και απο κοκατιλ και μπάτζι...εγώ προσθέτω πάντα λίγο καναβούρι στο μείγμα για κόκατιλ που της παίρνω γιατί η περίλλα με 8 ευρώ το κιλό είναι απλησίαστη!!!

----------


## Silvia1990

Πόσο μπορώ να το αφήσω στο κλουβί?

----------


## litsa kara

παρα πολυ ωραιες συνταγες παιδια θα κανω και γω και θα σας βαλω και φωτο..

----------


## Dhmhtrios

Αυτή την ίδια συνταγή φτιάχνω εδώ και πολύ καιρό,καθώς βγαίνει από την κατάψυξη από βραδύς,το πρωί πρωί προσθέτω και φρέσκα λαχανικά ή φύτρες.

----------


## georgatc

Πρώτη φορά την έφτιαξα και σε 2 μέρες την εξαφάνισαν,
πολύ εύκολη, πολύ γρήγορη και απ' ότι φαίνεται και πολύ νόστιμη.
Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Eva

Πόσες μέρες μπορεί να μείνει στο κλουβί η συνταγή αυτή; Ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες!!

Στάλθηκε από το WAS-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Eagle

Εφτιαξα κι εγώ αυγό τροφή σπιτική 

1. Έβρασα γυρω στα 16 λεπτά ένα αυγό . 

Σε ένα blender έριξα

2 φρυγανιες 
1 κουταλάκι θυμάρι. 
1 κουταλάκι ρίγανη. 
Λίγο σκόρδο. 
Λίγο δεντρολίβανο. 
1 κουτάκι μέλι. 
Το τσόφλι του αυγου. 

Το χτυπάω, γίνεται ένα συμπικνομενο υλικό. 

Το βάζω στο μικρό, δεν το ακουμπησε, πήγαινε κοντά το μυριζε, τιναζοταν και έφευγε μακριά, σκέφτομαι μετά πως τρώει το σουσάμι πολυ , βάζω λίγο σουσάμι στην αυγότροφή, γίνεται το θαυμα,αρχίζει και τρωει σιγά σιγά την αυγότροφή, όποτε όλα εντάξει  :cool:

----------

